# Raven Concealment



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Troops, well I just joined the HK P7 PSP club. I'm thinking on going the Raven route for a holster and mag pouch. I've read many good things about the holsters so far, any troops care to add or offer some advice? Cheers.


----------

